# Counting Levels for Selective Nerve Root Block



## danderson788 (Mar 28, 2017)

Physician note heading states "SNRB 3 levels". Procedure "1. Selective right T12-L1 nerve root block and transforaminal epidural steroid injection at the right T12-L1 foramen. 2. Selective right L1-2 nerve root block and transforaminal epidural steroid injection at the right L1-2 foramen." 

Is this 2 or 3 levels? Should this be coded 64479 and 64484 since it is thoracic and lumbar. And for future reference should I list additional levels ex: 64484 x 2 or list it twice on claim?
I appreciate any help I can get. Thank you!


----------



## Rajesh1 (Apr 5, 2018)

*nerve root block*

Hi,


 Document is supporting for only two levels T12-L1 and L1-L2 spine level is calculated between the space of each vertebrae. T12 is connected to L1 vertebrae between these two veritable gap is called spine levels


----------

